# Greenberg Manual is here!



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yay!

This should cut down on the questions... Hopefully! lol


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Greenberg's is invaluable for a great many things. On occasion, though, I still refer to Olsen's for some items. Occasionally, not always, Olsens can have better pics or diagrams.

Carl


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I'll bookmark it


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

There is another Greenberg manual on eBay - Greenberg's Operating Instructions with Layout Plans. Does anyone have it? Is it worth buying?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> There is another Greenberg manual on eBay - Greenberg's Operating Instructions with Layout Plans. Does anyone have it? Is it worth buying?


Do you have a link?

I have never saw the manual you got with the white cover? 

The one I have is 736 pages big with layout plans in the back.
Looks like this,









How many pages is the one you have?
Does the one on e bay look like the above picture?
How much do they want for it?

When you ask something like this, a link would be very helpful for others to answer you.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine has 736 pages. It has layouts at the end as well. It's the fifth edition printed in 1985


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Greenbergs-...152?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item27d7d85390

This is the book, though it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Greenbergs-...152?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item27d7d85390
> 
> This is the book, though it's a bit pricey.


It looks like that is the same thing but the second edition. With less pages,less info.

I guess just a collector would want it.
Yours should be the same thing but just a newer edition, with more info.

The picture I show is the same as yours but with just a different cover.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

That's what I wasn't sure of. Mine says "repair" in the title. The one I just posted does not.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sometimes on e bay you will see Lionel Repair manuals that were made for the authorized Lionel service shops.
These are very detailed manuals, and they do bring a GOOD BUCK!

I have bid on some of the auctions but I am unwilling to pay the high dollar they bring. I see them go for over $500 for one volume, they do have different volumes that were made.
Unless I stumble upon some in a yard sale I will probably never own any of them.

There is a Blue hard back cover called K-Line repair manual for Lionel, but it is mainly just what you have. There are just a few different things in it, I have one and also the Greensberg book that I pictured.

If you ever come across the ones made for the authorized Lionel service shops for a good price grab them. They are very detailed on repairing the old Lionel products.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is the K line I am talking about,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Se...465947?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2582b1949b


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Greenberg book is a very handy book to have for PW items, I suspect you'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Michelle, is that a hard covered book with a paper sleeve on it that you bought?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nope. It's soft cover.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I just got a copy of the Greenberg book Ed pictured (7th edition). I was a little disappointed that it was a small page format (6x8). I guess I should read the ad closer, although I don't know it even specified the format.

So Ed, what's the page size to the K-line (ebay ad doesn't say)? 

Serviced a lot of equipment in my day, all the manuals were 8.5 x 11. Definitely needed now that the peepers don't focus as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> I just got a copy of the Greenberg book Ed pictured (7th edition). I was a little disappointed that it was a small page format (6x8). I guess I should read the ad closer, although I don't know it even specified the format.
> 
> So Ed, what's the page size to the K-line (ebay ad doesn't say)?
> 
> Serviced a lot of equipment in my day, all the manuals were 8.5 x 11. Definitely needed now that the peepers don't focus as well.


My Greenberg is 6 x 8&1/2?
The K-line is 6x9. 732 pages.

Do you know that they sell these things that are called reading glasses?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> Do you know that they sell these things that are called reading glasses?


You don't have to shout!

Won't make the pictures any bigger. 

We'll always have Olsen's.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> You don't have to shout!
> 
> Won't make the pictures any bigger.
> 
> We'll always have Olsen's.


I edited it, better? 

Sometimes Olsens site doesn't work.
It was down for a while last year after Hurricane Sandy blew by.

I guess the Greenberg,s manual is better then nothing. :dunno:


----------

